# Best Place to Pick Up a CO2 Cylinder?



## dudek

Wondering if anyone had any recommendations on the best (cheapest and quality) co2 cylinder in the GTA? Checked a welding supply store and they were going for $100 filled. Any thoughts?


----------



## Darkblade48

Please take a look at this thread here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10545

It has all the information you require.


----------



## dudek

Thanks. I clearly should have checked previous posts. My bad.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

i have a cylinder. I'd be willing to sell it cheap.


----------



## dudek

Great! What are the specifics? Condition? Next hydro test? Size? How much?


PS. I think khuli loaches are rad too!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

size about 18" high. Unsure of specifics. It was given to me by my dad.

I can take a picture of it. I am pretty sure it's the standard fitting for any regulator to go on there.

W


----------



## dudek

okay cool, well if you post a picture and it looks good maybe I can swing by tomorrow to pick it up. I can bring my regulator. How much do you want for it?


----------



## Jonathan

Try these guys;

http://www.aquatickingdom.ca/

The prices are reasonable


----------



## CICHthis

Doesn't Walmart or Canadian Tire sell C02 cylinders for their paintball stuff.


----------



## Darkblade48

CICHthis said:


> Doesn't Walmart or Canadian Tire sell C02 cylinders for their paintball stuff.


I am not sure whether Walmart or Canadian Tire sell paintball tanks; it seems to vary from store to store.

I assumed that the OP wanted a CO2 tank and not a paintball tank, however. The cost of refilling a 5 (or 10, 20) lb tank is essentially negligible, and the cost to refill the paintball tanks will cost more in the long run.


----------

